# Constable Cleve Johnson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Constable*
*Cleve Johnson*
Titus County Constable's Office - Precinct 2, Texas

End of Watch: Thursday, August 28, 2014
*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 57
*Tour:* 34 years
*Badge #* 2200
*Cause:* Automobile accident
*Incident Date:* 8/28/2014
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available
· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Constable Cleve Johnson was killed in an automobile crash on FM 1734 at approximately 10:00 am.

His patrol car left the roadway and struck a concrete culvert.

Constable Johnson had served as constable of Titus County Precinct 2 for for 17 years and had served in law enforcement for a total of 34 years. He is survived by his wife, two daughters, and two grandchildren.








Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Titus County Constable's Office - Precinct 2
100 S Madison Street
Suite 201
Mt. Pleasant, TX 75455

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/22166-constable-cleve-johnson#ixzz3BmcNKiHZ


----------

